# 50s Harmony Jamboree ( a whole lot of mojo)



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey guys! It's been a while since I bought a guitar let alone a Harmony so I was stoked to get this old beaut!

I found it locally, bought it off the original owner, an older gentleman that bought it as part of his Junior High music class. Apparently his school had a program in which Harmony provided the instruments. He played and loved this guitar for years, he just bought a shiny new Martin so he said it was time to get rid of the Harmony.

Talk about Mojo eh?!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mucho mojo


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

oops I shoulda put this in the acoustic forum! sorry!


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Amazing what a gentle clean and a new set of strings will do. Nice aquisition.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

finally made a video of this guitar.....................just been messing around with this new riff figured it'd be a good chance to make a Jamboree video to share.....enjoy 

[video=youtube;2qE3u2yJOVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qE3u2yJOVM&amp;list=UU4onYwlGdNSXeSw7-4yuECA&amp;index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great score Garret! It look's like it's been well played and rightfully so. Nice playing on your vid too! Enjoy!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't know if it's just that song, and it has been a while since I've watched your vids, but to me it seems your playing has really matured. That was a beautiful piece. Great sounding guitar.


----------

